
Sony Got the Permission to Access Geohot's Paypal Account - DanielRibeiro
http://www.coveringweb.com/2011/03/sony-got-permission-to-access-geohots.html
======
T-R
Also discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2335555>

